# bestprice for X-Trail AT SE TI ???



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

Ok, I did some searching, but no luck

I live on montréal canada, and I want trade my 2000 ex CR-V for a brand new X-Trail. 

I test drive it ! seem fine exept one rattle on the back right side on a 400 km vehicule, I guess nothing perfect. 

ok now that's my real question, the dealer offer the X-trail SE AT TI at 32,000$
including prep and bla bla stuf. (no option) only taxe need to be add.

This price is without négotiation, but before i'll go there i want to get a idea how far a can push. the 2006 will arrive soon (couple of month) 

how many margin do you think i have 1500$  , 1000$  , 500%  or 32,000 with only some free option  

please give me some hint to help me getting the better deal as possible.
thank you in advance !!


----------



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

The dealer in Richmond Hill, ON showed me a list for $29320

That was for a SE A/T.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

sd333 said:


> Ok, I did some searching, but no luck
> 
> I live on montréal canada, and I want trade my 2000 ex CR-V for a brand new X-Trail.
> 
> ...





too much, my xtrail LE with VDC - 31,500 plus tax


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

sd333, check out www.nissan.ca and you'll see that the SE AWD MSRP is only $29,898. + $1.000. for automatic. Add $1,000. or so for freight and PDI, and you're still not quite up to $32K. What's the TI that you mentioned, some sort of accessory package? Maybe that's bringing the price up. I did a trade-in on my X-Trail so it's hard for me to separate the discount from the actual trade-in allowance, but I get the sense that people have been able to negotiate 5 or more percent off MSRP in Canada.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

What is this "SE Ti" ?

Alexp, I would say you're on the money, we were able to get 5% off MSRP as well as have a few accessories and services thrown in.


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

TI is Traction intégral, 

French word for AWD 

Sorry for my mistake !!  

Thats mean 32000$ on nissan.ca for a "SE AWD Automatic" before negociation ! 

After +- 5% negociation , I should pay +- 30500$, if my dealing skill are appropriate! 

If i understand correctly 

+++++++++

Sherpy u got your LE for 31,500 instead of 35,000 (10% 0ff) sound like a very good deal, congrat

++++++++

Thank's everybody for your help


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I just purchased (May 3, 2005) a SE FWD X-Trail for $500 over dealer invoice price. $26,725 + 1000 (freight and PDI) + 100 (Air Tax) + 75 (Gas Tax) = $27,900

Dealer cost was $26,225. Confirmed with dealer and Car Cost Canada. 
MSRP is $28,498. 

I would estimate based on the above numbers that the dealer invoice is about $28,500 for the AWD (TI) version. In my mind, it's worth the $40 to confirm the dealer invoice with Car Cost Canada. They may also point you to a dealer in your area that will offer $500 over invoice. They did for me.

Best of Luck!

Ken


----------



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

Looks like the dealer in Richmond Hill took me for a ride!

Good luck with negotiating!


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

sd333 said:


> TI is Traction intégral,
> 
> French word for AWD
> 
> Sorry for my mistake !!


No, my mistake for assuming that TI had something to do with models or accessories. I seem to recall seeing a Ti model when I was looking at Australian websites.

Good luck with your negotiations...


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

A local dealer has a used X-Trail LE with "all the options", 20,000km on it, and is asking $32,000. Obviously you could get it for less, but it's interesting that according to previous posts, you could get a brand new one cheaper than that.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> A local dealer has a used X-Trail LE with "all the options", 20,000km on it, and is asking $32,000. Obviously you could get it for less, but it's interesting that according to previous posts, you could get a brand new one cheaper than that.



You should be able to get the LE brand new for 32,000, especially now, as they are trying to dump the 05's....I had a coupon for $500, which took me down to 31,500...I also went to about 5 different dealers to negotiate, and finally got the best deal over the internet...no hassle, straight-up...cheers


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

sherpy said:


> You should be able to get the LE brand new for 32,000, especially now, as they are trying to dump the 05's....I had a coupon for $500, which took me down to 31,500...I also went to about 5 different dealers to negotiate, and finally got the best deal over the internet...no hassle, straight-up...cheers


Sherpy, your advice was very helpful. I think I'm going to wait until fall to see if Nissan makes VDC/TC an option on the cheaper 2006 X-Trails. I hate leather seats, don't want to pony up for an LE, and would prefer to buy a new one.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Sherpy, your advice was very helpful. I think I'm going to wait until fall to see if Nissan makes VDC/TC an option on the cheaper 2006 X-Trails. I hate leather seats, don't want to pony up for an LE, and would prefer to buy a new one.



I also dealt with Car Cost Canada...found them very helpful...as did Ken, they will provide you with "the dealer" who will give you the best deal from their end...worth the money....then you can help out a friend with your second free quote, as you get two free ones...since you will have bought a snazzy new x--trail by then....happy car shopping...


----------

